# First outings



## dawhip (Apr 13, 2007)

Went out crappie fishing twice last weekend. Didn't catch many crappies, but I couldn't keep the bass off my line. No matter what or how small the bait, the bass were all over it. Also caught a fairly decent northern pike about 5-6 lbs. At one point I finally had to quit using my light crappie gear after the bass broke my line for the third time. I did manage to get enough crappies for a small meal. I plan on going out again Wednesday nite to see if the crappie bite is going. I'll post my luck later.

Dave


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Crappie fishing this spring has been confusing and frustrating. We have hardly found any crappies over 10". Plenty of bass like you said, small sunfish, a few perch and a few northerns. Surface temp was 61 Sunday afternoon where we were and no fish. I've been out 6 times and have not found them yet, and this is fishing 4 different lakes I've fished for over 20 years.........walleye opener in 10 days........maybe THEN we'll find the crappies.


----------



## dawhip (Apr 13, 2007)

Surface temp where I was fishing was 57.5 degrees. I plan on going out again tomorrow night. I'll post my results.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

The crappie fishing the last 2 weekends has been great. The fish are shallow and on the beds now. Water temp was 68 last weekend. Sunfish are right around the corner too. It's a lot of fun sight fishing the slabs. A real good kid activity too!


----------

